# My Internship/Future Job starts tomorrow morning ...



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

Feeling a bit nervous but I am going to go to bed really early and wake up at 6am tomorrow before heading to the gym and then coming back, shower, and take the 8am train uptown. 

I don't want to mess this up. At this point I am having so many mixed feelings, but 

1. I need to be grateful to have a well paying job that is relevant to my future career
2. I have something to do in the summer before going back to college
3. A chance to develop myself outside of the school environment, which is getting less and less appealing for me 

I wonder who I'll be eating lunch with tomorrow ...

I hope this is the start of a long (hopefully positive) journey. I will try to have updates if anybody is interested .

How was your first day in the "real world"?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

I did an internship a few years ago. I was so nervous because I didn't really know what to expect or what they expected from me. But it was a pretty small company and everyone was really nice and helped me through my first few days, just letting me know how everything worked. 

As to lunch...I was concerned about that too because I HATE eating by myself. I would rather skip a meal and then eat alone in a resturant. But the people I worked with invited me to eat with them, so we would always go to lunch together. 

It definitely turned out a lot better than I thought it was going to.

Good luck tomorrow!!!!!! I'm sure you'll do great!!!!!!


----------

